# Rainbow @ Eisenhower



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Loaded up the family and my Dad and headed down to Eisenhower for some of the rainbow trout. Caught two on Power baits, then switched to marshmello's (sp?) and tore the little guys up. Ended up with 46 total, lost count and went over our limit by one.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

There are 44 in this picture. I had later found two had worked into the ice bag, and that is how I lost count. This catch was from Saturday evening, and Sunday morning. Cooked before the football games for us to munch on and they were great. I found the easiest way to clean them was to skin them first and then de-head them. The skin pulled off real easy with a pair of skining pliers. Just make a slit in the skin from the dorsal fin toward the head and peel from there.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

how did you rig up with the marshmellows.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

The only hooks I could find were #10's, split shoot sinker above the hook about 15". Get the mini marshmellows and pinch them in half. The trout will not touch a whole one.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Huuum,, seems my phone broke again.. lol somehow we missed each other. I'll be back afterwhile myself. pops is heading that way in a hour or two.

find some of the mini power worms.. orange...


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Hit the pond this morning.
Using Berkley's power bait, same rigging as above.
Limited in about half an hour.
Fished the east end.

Found some #14 trebles at Gander Mountain, they were not with all
their other hooks, but back in that bait room.

Good fun to be had.
Leadweight


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

Isn't there a five trout limit?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

yes

*2009-2010 Trout Stocking Schedule*


Stocking dates are subject to change. For last-minute updates, contact the hatchery that is stocking your location. Phone numbers for hatcheries are listed at the bottom of this page.
Neighborhood Fishin' ponds (marked with * ) will be stocked every two weeks throughout the season.
Statewide Regulations: No Minimum Length Limit; *Daily Bag = 5 trout*
An angler fishing in a Community Fishing Lake (CFL) may use no more than two poles. Many trout stocking sites are classified as CFLs.
Trout anglers will need the $5 Freshwater Fishing Stamp, which is included in all freshwater license packages. Anglers under 17 years of age are not required to have a license and don't need to purchase a stamp. More about fishing licenses and stamps.
Licenses and stamps are not required when fishing within a Texas State Park.
For directions to selected locations, follow the "Directions" links.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

JR. GW lurking......! Nice catch, i have hit them about 10 times since they released in the Pedernales in Stonewall......up in the rolling foam...lot of fun and them rascals taste great!


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

This post has me interested. I here the trout are excellent table fair and having never tried them I would like to give it a shot. Is the park you guys are talking about near Lake Houston? I may give it a try tomorrow, looks like the marshmellows are the way to go, any tips on what part of the pond to fish. You can PM me if you would like. Thanks -Roach


----------



## SaltwaterSoul1247 (Nov 27, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*Rainbow*



Mike77015 said:


> Loaded up the family and my Dad and headed down to Eisenhower for some of the rainbow trout. Caught two on Power baits, then switched to marshmello's (sp?) and tore the little guys up. Ended up with 46 total, lost count and went over our limit by one.
> 
> View attachment 258361


not to spoil a good trip with Dad, but Please read the regs on the limit for trout release.... you have WAY too many and the fine would be a real bummer if caughtsad3sm
Limit for rainbows= 5 per day
nice catch still-good time spent with Dad anyway


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*10 people*

how do you know his family did not consist of 10 people..?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

The Von Trapp family goes Rainbow trout fishing....:rybka:


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Texas Roach said:


> This post has me interested. I here the trout are excellent table fair and having never tried them I would like to give it a shot. Is the park you guys are talking about near Lake Houston? I may give it a try tomorrow, looks like the marshmellows are the way to go, any tips on what part of the pond to fish. You can PM me if you would like. Thanks -Roach


They are excellent table fare. Most of the recipes (and by recipes, i do not include deep frying) that are used for speckled trout are adapted from recipes for rainbows. Pan-fried in bacon grease with a little pepper is the breakfast of champions.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Lord of the Salmon said:


> They are excellent table fare. Most of the recipes (and by recipes, i do not include deep frying) that are used for speckled trout are adapted from recipes for rainbows. Pan-fried in bacon grease with a little pepper is the breakfast of champions.


I can't seem to catch those little buggers, so I am going to ask a stupid question, do they have scales or skin? I keep seeing recipes, and none mention removing either one. Just gut, salt, pepper, fry.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Take a waterhose and blast them from tail to head to scale them,, scales are super tiny and just wash off. then dehead and gut. ready to fry!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

*insert bang head on brick wall gif here!*



Bowhntr said:


> not to spoil a good trip with Dad, but Please read the regs on the limit for trout release.... you have WAY too many and the fine would be a real bummer if caughtsad3sm
> Limit for rainbows= 5 per day
> nice catch still-good time spent with Dad anyway


 Mike's family was all with him,, and he equals a four man limit by himself!:rotfl:
He knows the rules, not his first rodeo Jr warden! Besides, I gave him a note that he could catch mine!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> Mike's family was all with him,, and he equals a four man limit by himself!:rotfl:
> He knows the rules, not his first rodeo Jr warden! Besides, I gave him a note that he could catch mine!


4 people on Friday and 5 on Saturday. And I dropped spigots limit off at his casa. LOL


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Texas Roach, Did you have any luck? There is a shallow flat on the East side of the pond, just look for the Gold ones to be flipping in the shallows.


----------

